# In Ceiling, In Wall, or Towers



## Jer-Bear20 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I'm rebuilding my home theater system and I'm looking for some suggestions on speakers. I have a few things in mind and have some pretty basic knowledge of speakers and what I'm looking to do. I'm setting up a 5.1 surround and currently only have the sub. For rears, I know that I'm going to be going with in-ceiling speakers. I'm looking at either the Martin Logan Helos 100 or the Speakercraft AIM8Three. Both of these are inceiling pivoting speakers. 

The front and center is where i'm looking for help. I have the ability to do tower speakers and understand that the quality cannot necassarily be matched when comparing to in wall or in ceiling. If I were to do towers, I've looked specifically at the Definitive 7004 towers and the Martin Logan purities. Of course these are two completely different types of speakers, but that's what I've looked at so far. If I wanted to keep that same quality of speaker, is it possible to do in ceiling or in walls? My room is approximately 15 x 25 and I'm sitting against the back wall when watching tv. Let me know your thoughts on what type of speakers and I'm certainly willing to look at any other speakers you have suggestions on. Thanks


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

There are several options for in-walls. There are also many good options for on-wall systems. One disadvantage of in-walls is they limit your flexibility to reconfigure the room should you need to, and one big advantage of them is in a front projection theater it is easier to use three matching systems for the front channels and place them behind an acoustically transparent screen.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree completely with David. I would definitely avoid In Wall Speakers on your front 3 channels if using a Screen. I use Martin Logan's and absolutely love them. The Purity would be a fine idea. 

I would recommend auditioning as many Speakers as possible. The ones you mentioned are quite good and there are many other great Speakers out there as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack, I think I missed the boat? It sounded like David was saying he thought the benefit of using in-walls is the ability to place 3 exact speaker behind a perforated screen. Did I read this wrong. This is a benefit. You can also do this with towers if you have the room behind the screen to do so. Typically you will pay more for an in-wall, or in-ceiling speaker that performs as well as a free standing speaker. I have heard many good in-walls. I would avoid in-ceiling if you can help it. 
So, in short, you CAN get similar quality in-wall speakers, but you will probably pay more for them. I doubt you will find any in-ceilings you can afford for a simlilar price that sound as good as the towers. As far as the two brands of speakers, pick which one sounds best to you. If they both sound equal, buy the cheaper pair. Good luck.
Roly


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If behind a Screen, you could setup 3 tower speakers for your front stage. In Wall speakers do not sound as good as free standing speakers. While some might sound good, freestanders will sound better,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

I am just building my system and went with Speakercraft as well, I did the in walls in the front and did Ceiling speakers for the back sides and Center, I am only using a 60" Plasma but set up the in walls to be wide enough for a 100" drop screen.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

palette said:


> I am just building my system and went with Speakercraft as well, I did the in walls in the front and did Ceiling speakers for the back sides and Center, I am only using a 60" Plasma but set up the in walls to be wide enough for a 100" drop screen.


I want to see it in the home theater gallery. Pictures please!


----------

